# GT520 / hd5670 / gt440 / gts 450



## rajat100493 (May 17, 2011)

Which one should i go for GT520 / hd5670 / gt440 / gts 450
Please give suggestion!!


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

Give us your total budget. However, all the cards you have mentioned, the best two cards are GTS 450 and then HD 5670. GT520 and GT 440 is a crap card and they are only available in OEM package.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Give us your total budget. However, all the cards you have mentioned, the best two cards are GTS 450 and then HD 5670. GT520 and GT 440 is a crap card and they are only available in OEM package.



can you please tell which one is better in gts 450 and gts250 and prices of all the mentioned cards...thanks... and my budget is around 3-5k...preferably nvidia on core i3 2100 with 4gb ddr3. also suggest a good psu for the config


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

for card 3-5 k, you have 2 choices
HD 5670 512mb/1gb @ 4.5k/5k
HD 6670 @ 5.5k
GTS 450 is better than GTS 250 and costs 6k-6.3k and at least you require FSP saga II 400w @ 1.8k for this to be safe

FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k would be enough BUT not future upgrades are possible on this PSU
to be safe, go for FSP saga II 500W @ 2k


----------



## Lord073 (May 17, 2011)

For your budget of 3-5k HD5670 is the best among the models you've mentioned. GT440 and GT520 are crap cards and GTS250 and GTS450 will probably cost 1-1.5k more than your budget.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 17, 2011)

my local vendor sadi to me about using the psu of some company called supercomp 500W as it was only worth rs700. is it worth going for it or will it disfunction??


----------



## Lord073 (May 17, 2011)

NEVER go for those cheap power supplies if you wish longer life to your PC components...Go with the one Piyush has mentioned and avoid what your vendor is suggesting or you will end up with fried components...


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> my local vendor sadi to me about using the psu of some company called supercomp 500W as it was only worth rs700. is it worth going for it or will it disfunction??



did you even read my last post regarding GPU and PSU ?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 17, 2011)

HD 6670 for Rs5.5K seems like a good option IMO....you can get away with an underpowered PSU for now with it...but be sure to upgrade.


----------



## vickybat (May 17, 2011)

GT 520 is a great card for an htpc build but not at all for gaming. Stay away from it.

Gts 450 is a wonderful card for its pricepoint. Its performance is in between a 5770 and 5750. Try to get it within 6k by bargaining, if possible.


----------

